# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Help with this project.  Best timber and measurements.

## barrysumpter

Any suggestions on timber and suggested sizes for the squares?   
MASTERS guy says no on treated pine. 
Always liked the 90 x 90 cypress gold posts $48 for 3m
at the moment planning on 4 for left and right side and top and bottom
covered in plastic and needs oiling as soon as possible 
Otherwise the Laminated Merbau Beams 90x45  - $124 for 5.4 M 
Was discussing jarrah rails horizontal and vertical 35x35  $9 for 3m  
Then spotted gum 135 x 19 design for the top rail feature plank $8.50 /lm at masters 
Then spotted gum rails 19 x 19 cut from the 135 x 19 to match the plank (instead of jarrah) 
Anyone have any further thoughts? 
tia

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Why did the masters guy say no to treated pine?

----------


## johnc

If you are painting it I would happily use treated pine, if staining or oiling then Cyprus might suit better on the basis of appearance. I'm not a fan of treated pine because it splits twists and cracks but in that design it would be fine. Cyprus can also be prone to a bit of cracking. Comes down to price in the end I would have thought Jarrah would get a bit costly.

----------


## barrysumpter

Thanks all, 
I think he was thinking no to losp since I was thinking herbs n veggies. Preservatives NOT Recommended
With ACQ being the latest and best without long term testing.  
Jarra n merbou are way too expensive unless I find a special price. 
Cypress gold posts at the moment
With the spotted gum cut down to railings. 
ACQ treated pine as the last minimal choice so far. 
I know I've read many post on western red cedar but can't recall the Australian substitute.

----------


## METRIX

Merbau FJ glued cannot go in the ground. 
I woul go for H4 TP for the posts, stain these to whatever wood you choose for the rest, Merbau bleeds, so if this is a roblem don't use it

----------


## barrysumpter

Thats the reason I didn't go Merbau or Jarrah.  The bleeding. 
I went with 2 x 3 m 90x90 Cypress Gold posts for the uprights.
And 2 x 2.4 m 90 x 90 Cypress Gold posts for the rails. 
Man! I really like the features in the Cypress Gold posts.
Just have to remember to oil them. 
And the same measurement spotted gum for the 135 x 19 cut down to 4 strips for the trellis.
With a 3mm kerf living me 8 total horizontal and vertical of 31mm x 19 strips for the trellis. 
Giving 300mm (2.4 / 8 using 7 strips) to 260mm (2.4 / 9 using 8 strips) max vertical trellis rails
And 375mm (3 / 8 using 7 strips) to 333mm ( 3 / 9 using 8 strips) max horizontal trellis rails 
The vertically higher rectangles of the trellis rails matching the vertically higher frame of the Cypress gold posts frame. 
So not square but rectangular higher over all. 
Now wondering if I should build with the trellis horizontal and vertical as square inside the Cypress gold vertically higher rentable of the Cypress gold frame.  
Might have to return to more spotted gum if my calcs at the time of purchase don't measure up. 
The features is the spotted gum are really nice as well.

----------

